# Residence Permit and Re-enter France



## JohBru

Hello! 

I am from a country that normally requires a visa to enter France. I got a job for two years in France. The procedure for me is that I enter France with a Type D visa which expires after 3 months, and I need to apply for a residence permit to stay for the rest of the time.

My question is:
After I obtain the residence permit and my Type D visa expires, if I leave France, do I need a visa to re-enter France?


----------



## InternationalGuy

JohBru said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am from a country that normally requires a visa to enter France. I got a job for two years in France. The procedure for me is that I enter France with a Type D visa which expires after 3 months, and I need to apply for a residence permit to stay for the rest of the time.
> 
> My question is:
> After I obtain the residence permit and my Type D visa expires, if I leave France, do I need a visa to re-enter France?


No, you would not need a visa to re-enter France because you would be a French resident. As long as your residence permit is valid and not expired you can exit and reenter France as you wish. You will show the permit along with your passport at any of the Schengen Airports or Ports of Entry . This is similar to returning to the US and having to present both your passport and green card to the US officials. If you need to travel while your card is still pending production, you will be allowed to travel with the PDF receipt you receive once you apply online upon your arrival in France.


----------



## InternationalGuy

JohBru said:


> Hello!
> I am from a country that normally requires a visa to enter France. I got a job for two years in France. The procedure for me is that I enter France with a Type D visa which expires after 3 months, and I need to apply for a residence permit to stay for the rest of the time.


I was just issued a Type D Visa. It expires after 3 months. It does not explicitly mention the requirement to apply for the permit upon arrival. Here is my question: On one hand, I could find pictures online of the old visa design (Green and gray color) and it had/used to have the requirement clearly spelled out on the visa sticker, on the other hand, finding full pictures of the new design (Blue) has been challenging. 
Could you confirm if your Type D visa has the following instruction displayed anywhere on it 
" Carte de sejour a solliciter dans les deux mois suivant l'arrivee" 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It depends on the exact type of visa you have. I believe the OP here has a "passeport talent" visa, which works a little bit differently from the VLS-TS type of visa (i.e. one of those where your validated visa in your passport serves as your residence permit during your first year in France). If your visa states that you must apply for a carte de séjour within the first 2 months after arrival, then you'd best do that. (And it sounds like you also have a passeport talent visa - which requires that you get an actual carte de séjour for use during your first year in France.)


----------



## JohBru

InternationalGuy said:


> I was just issued a Type D Visa. It expires after 3 months. It does not explicitly mention the requirement to apply for the permit upon arrival. Here is my question: On one hand, I could find pictures online of the old visa design (Green and gray color) and it had/used to have the requirement clearly spelled out on the visa sticker, on the other hand, finding full pictures of the new design (Blue) has been challenging.
> Could you confirm if your Type D visa has the following instruction displayed anywhere on it
> " Carte de sejour a solliciter dans les deux mois suivant l'arrivee"
> Thank you in advance.


I am not aware of the existence of old and new visas. Mine looks like this one https://btw-crm-production.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/bootsy/image/2018/large_France-VISA-labeling.jpg.

There is no " Carte de sejour a solliciter dans les deux mois suivant l'arrivee" printed on my visa. Maybe my original post is confusing: the "procedure" I mentioned isn't printed on the visa. My visa is Passeport Talent (I think my Type D is only meant to allow my entry to France). And this "procedure'' is stated on the official webpage about Passeport Talent.


----------



## InternationalGuy

JohBru said:


> There is no " Carte de sejour a solliciter dans les deux mois suivant l'arrivee" printed on my visa. Maybe my original post is confusing: the "procedure" I mentioned isn't printed on the visa. My visa is Passeport Talent (I think my Type D is only meant to allow my entry to France). And this "procedure'' is stated on the official webpage about Passeport Talent.


Thank you for taking the time to reply, I too know the procedure but the previous design looked like this one 








French Schengen Visa Close Up Stock Image - Image of french, dirty: 108272277


Photo about French and european schengen visa stamp on passport and immigration stamps close up and white background. Image of french, dirty, international - 108272277




www.dreamstime.com





Therefore I am able to stress less now : ) good luck to us all!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I don't believe that is an official website for visas - it appears to be a photo image site. And what it is showing is alleged to be a "Schengen visa" - which is the 3 month tourist visa (which has no registration requirement because there is no titre de séjour associated with it). Note, too, the date on the "visa" - from 2010. Lots of stuff has changed in the last 12 years regarding visas.


----------

